# Illinois 2022 season - ready, set ........



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, it's just a matter of days before the Illinois 2022 season begins. The first few black morels should appear in southern Illinois within the next week or so, let's see what kind of season 2022 brings. Last year southern Illinois had a better than average extended season, while northern Illinois had a piss-poor one due to lack of rains. 

Let's just see what happens...


----------



## sarbanharble (Apr 5, 2013)

Should be a good one with all the moisture in the ground from the late snows.


----------



## Selena (10 mo ago)

jaybo said:


> Well, it's just a matter of days before the Illinois 2022 season begins. The first few black morels should appear in southern Illinois within the next week or so, let's see what kind of season 2022 brings. Last year southern Illinois had a better than average extended season, while northern Illinois had a piss-poor one due to lack of rains.
> 
> Let's just see what happens...


Yeah, no other way to describe N IL season but piss poor. Will do a better job of walking the southern portion of my hunting area this season. Found more too dry ones last year than not. However ramps did okay.


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Getting some rain this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

There should be black morels out right now in southern Illinois, just haven't heard any rumors/reports yet.


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like it's on...






Đăng nhập Facebook


Hãy đăng nhập Facebook để bắt đầu chia sẻ và kết nối với bạn bè, gia đình và những người bạn biết.




www.facebook.com


----------

